# Carved wooden spoon- with pocket knife



## CodyS (Apr 27, 2012)

During my Solo time on camp I carved this spoon out of a tree branch (already fallen) with my pocket knife, the tools on it I used were the knife shown a small saw and a serrated knife similar to the one shown. Here are some pics enjoy


----------



## BarbS (Apr 27, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> During my Solo time on camp I carved this spoon out of a tree branch (already fallen) with my pocket knife, the tools on it I used were the knife shown a small saw and a serrated knife similar to the one shown. Here are some pics enjoy



Whittling.. the perfect way to while away some spare time. Nice spoon, Cody! Especially with only a pocket knife.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 27, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Nice there cody so you didnt get bitten by a snake or spider  how long did it take to carve the spoon



Nope no snake bites  ! I did it over an ~5 hour period. Though it wasn't constant so I am not all together sure.



BarbS said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > During my Solo time on camp I carved this spoon out of a tree branch (already fallen) with my pocket knife, the tools on it I used were the knife shown a small saw and a serrated knife similar to the one shown. Here are some pics enjoy
> ...



or to give focus. :yes:


----------



## Kenbo (May 4, 2012)

That's a pretty swanky looking spoon Cody man. Looks great.


----------

